# Wanted house to rent



## balou51

We are looking for a house for long term rent in central or nortern Portugal.Must have a minimum of 3 bedrooms,garden or land and in the country as we have 6 dogs.ASAP


----------



## tomarense

*tomarense*

I know of a number of house, that would suit, in the Tomar area. If you are interested get in touch.


----------



## balou51

Thanks for your reply.we would be interested in what properties you have Cant give my email as It wont allow it.


Jane


----------



## balou51

Hi,
Thanks for your reply we are interested in knowing what properties you have.Sorry but the site will not allow me to give my email.


Jane


----------



## tomarense

Perhaps you could try getting in touch with me , if you see what I mean


----------



## omostra06

there were some links here to my site from about a year ago, but as they are old i guess no one will mind me removing them.


----------



## Ninakula

If you are interested in a large house with cottage and enclosed land (plus kennels and more) then I know of a property that is available immediately in the Figueira da Foz region.

Let me know and I can get contact details for you


----------



## balou51

Ninakula said:


> If you are interested in a large house with cottage and enclosed land (plus kennels and more) then I know of a property that is available immediately in the Figueira da Foz region.
> 
> Let me know and I can get contact details for you




Is this still available


----------



## Ninakula

*Still Available*



balou51 said:


> Is this still available


Hi,
The house is available - what are you looking for - are you looking to rent long term or are you looking to buy?

Look forward to hearing from you
Sarah


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Hi

As Derek says his site if an excellent website for information and credit to Derek for providing the information. Another site if the history of the areas and it's villages of the Gois area their is in a link below to a site that provides a comprehensive history for those villages. 
The Alvares area is the last region to have all it's villages history documented. Their is a link to a recent bike festival with some stunning pictures, also a link to the festival from last year. 

I hope the information is found to be helpful. 

Peter the 666 man


----------



## balou51

Ninakula said:


> Hi,
> The house is available - what are you looking for - are you looking to rent long term or are you looking to buy?
> 
> Look forward to hearing from you
> Sarah


Hi, Ninakula I private messaged you


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Hi Derek

Their was no intention to advertise. The information was what i was trying to provide. I hope that you had a look before you deleted the links and i am also sure you would agree that the information is very comprehensive. Someone looking at the Gois area would be able to get a good feel for what it has to offer. It's also a great pity the link to the recent bike festival had to be removed. The event was spectacular and all with no trouble. You would not get that in the UK. 

Peter the 666 man[/QUOTE]


----------



## omostra06

PETERFC666 said:


> Hi Derek
> 
> Their was no intention to advertise. The information was what i was trying to provide. I hope that you had a look before you deleted the links and i am also sure you would agree that the information is very comprehensive. Someone looking at the Gois area would be able to get a good feel for what it has to offer. It's also a great pity the link to the recent bike festival had to be removed. The event was spectacular and all with no trouble. You would not get that in the UK.
> 
> Peter the 666 man


[/QUOTE]

Hi Peter, i did take a look at the links first, they were direct links to a real estate company, that you promote,
no one had asked any questions about the region you put the links up for, so they did seem a bit random, and appeared to be unrelated to the recent posts and appeared to be just promotion of the company in question, which as you know is not allowed.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Hi Derek,

Is there no advertising allowed, full stop?

Or can one pay to advertise ?


----------



## Veronica

Mr.Blueskies said:


> Hi Derek,
> 
> Is there no advertising allowed, full stop?
> 
> Or can one pay to advertise ?


Advertising is only allowed in the classified section and for that you have to upgrade to Premium Membership.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

"Well then, how can you both advertise A guide to living, working and buying property in Central Portugal and
Cyprus villas, apartments and property for sale. Properties in Paphos. on all posts and replies ?


----------



## PETERFC

Derek 

The original post was with regards to Central/ North Portugal You mentioned about your sites that provide some very good information. That fact is not in question. The reason i posted the links was because they offered very good information in Central Portugal an what the region has to offer. Nowhere can you find a comprehensive history about a region than the history section i linked to. A link to the Local Camara in English is listed below. I list this because someone wanting a property in Central/ North Portugal deserves to have the information to hand to help make a choice of where to start looking. 

Google Translate

I posted one link to the event in Gois the bike festival. When the link was opened it opened at the Festival. 

The link below is to a site that gives some helpful information but look a bit closer and it links right back to you. You have had the right click disabled so it can't be copied and pasted. A simple screen print gets around that but we do not need to do that. I do understand you do not want adverts that compete with you but if it's a rule no advertising then should that not apply to ALL.

Now a major question is how do members post helpful information as every website can be looked on as advertising 

Veronica says "Advertising is only allowed in the classified section and for that you have to upgrade to Premium Membership". 

For what's it's worth i do not have anything to do with any ESTATE agency on this planet. As you know i am on a few Forums and post information if i find it can be helpful to others. Before Simon banned me i mentioned Sophie many times as i had met her and the information i was posting from her site was i am sure you will agree most helpful, as her site covers a wide variety of topics. 

Mr Blueskies i hope the light at the end of the tunnel has been turned on and all is going well and i hope Dereks PM was of help. Good luck my friend

Peter the 666 man


----------



## Veronica

PETERFC666 said:


> Derek
> 
> The original post was with regards to Central/ North Portugal You mentioned about your sites that provide some very good information. That fact is not in question. The reason i posted the links was because they offered very good information in Central Portugal an what the region has to offer. Nowhere can you find a comprehensive history about a region than the history section i linked to. A link to the Local Camara in English is listed below. I list this because someone wanting a property in Central/ North Portugal deserves to have the information to hand to help make a choice of where to start looking.
> 
> Google Translate
> 
> I posted one link to the event in Gois the bike festival. When the link was opened it opened at the Festival.
> 
> The link below is to a site that gives some helpful information but look a bit closer and it links right back to you. You have had the right click disabled so it can't be copied and pasted. A simple screen print gets around that but we do not need to do that. I do understand you do not want adverts that compete with you but if it's a rule no advertising then should that not apply to ALL.
> 
> Property for Sale in Central Portugal Under 50,000 Euros:Rustic Cottages, Ruins for Renovations, Building Plots, Village Houses,
> 
> Now a major question is how do members post helpful information as every website can be looked on as advertising http://www.ceirariverholidays.com
> 
> Veronica says "Advertising is only allowed in the classified section and for that you have to upgrade to Premium Membership".
> 
> For what's it's worth i do not have anything to do with any ESTATE agency on this planet. As you know i am on a few Forums and post information if i find it can be helpful to others. Before Simon banned me i mentioned Sophie many times as i had met her and the information i was posting from her site was i am sure you will agree most helpful, as her site covers a wide variety of topics.
> 
> Mr Blueskies i hope the light at the end of the tunnel has been turned on and all is going well and i hope Dereks PM was of help. Good luck my friend
> 
> Peter the 666 man


Links to useful sites can be posted as long as they are not your own site as this would then be advertising.
As for the signature links at the bottom of my posts and Derek posts this is allowed according to the rules as long as they are as signatures and no mention of them or our sites is made in posts.
Any member who has a business and website once they become an active member can put their url as their signature but it must not be in the main body of posts.
I hope this explains things.

Veronica


----------



## balou51

Surely this post has gone a little astray


----------



## omostra06

Peter, we have covered this topic on many occassions.
signature links are ok, as has been explained to you by Veronica.

The post that you mentioned was about one year old, the poster was asking about rental property, they did not ask about information on the region. 

You say that you posted relavant information for the poster on central and northern portugal, but even now you posted a link to one small village out of thousands, in central portugal, surely this is not giving a wide range of knowledge and information on central and northern portugal, one little village where there happens to be a company that you are always promoting? 

if you want to help people with information then please feel free to do that, you can post links if its helpful and relavant to the topic in question.

I have removed the link you posted to your own company, as that is self promotion and is not allowed in posts under forum rules as you know.

I have also removed the link you posted to one of my companies as it has nothing to do with this disscussion, I also have no idea what having right click dissabled on my site has to do with this disscussion. it is there to stop people stealing the copyrighted material on the site.

Peter to avoid any ongoing problems, unless someone asks for information on the village that you like to promote could you please aviod placing links to that village and company. if you want to place a link that offers general information then fine, but it does seem that no matter what someone asks, you always post links to the same place and same company. you may well be unrelated to this company, but it does come on the forum that you are activley promoting them.


----------



## omostra06

Hi jane, 
yes the posts here have wondered off topic a little, 

you were looking to rent a property one year ago, are you still looking for a place or have you found one now?


----------



## balou51

omostra06 said:


> Hi jane,
> yes the posts here have wondered off topic a little,
> 
> you were looking to rent a property one year ago, are you still looking for a place or have you found one now?


Still looking


----------



## omostra06

a year is a long time to find a rental property, i know you have dogs is that what is making it difficult to get a place?

have you tried casa sapo, they have a rental section that covers the whole country.

Casa Sapo - Portugal's Real Estate Website - Find Apartaments, Houses, Land, Commercial, Office Space, Buildings, Warehouses, Farms and Luxury RealEstate in Portugal, Angola, Cape Verde or in Brazil


----------



## balou51

omostra06 said:


> a year is a long time to find a rental property, i know you have dogs is that what is making it difficult to get a place?
> 
> have you tried casa sapo, they have a rental section that covers the whole country.
> 
> Casa Sapo - Portugal's Real Estate Website - Find Apartaments, Houses, Land, Commercial, Office Space, Buildings, Warehouses, Farms and Luxury RealEstate in Portugal, Angola, Cape Verde or in Brazil


It takes along time to find the perfect property


----------



## omostra06

are you looking for a place to rent long term? or just for a few months?


----------



## balou51

omostra06 said:


> are you looking for a place to rent long term? or just for a few months?


Long term we rent permenantly.We also want as much land as possible for sheep.


----------

